# vine peach



## koda_ky (Apr 25, 2009)

Has anyone ever made wine from vine peaches before? 
They grow good here but they taste kinda like a mango.
Thanks
Koda


----------



## Tom (Apr 25, 2009)

Vine Peach?
I have made Peach Wine. I get the free-stone Paches. Not sure what a "vine Peach" is.


----------



## St Allie (Apr 26, 2009)

Koda?, 

have you got a photo of the vine peaches? 

I have never heard of a vine peach.. All I can think of is fuzzy fruit.. you don't mean a kiwifruit? 

http://www.nutritiousfruit.com/images/Kiwi-Fruit.jpg

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Apr 26, 2009)

I have never heard of vine peaches but they do sound good. I will be making a peach wine this year all beause of Tom's friend Joeswine, he made a peach wine to die for and since I have never made one its about time and Im going to try my damnedest to duplicate it.


----------



## St Allie (Apr 26, 2009)

Please post the recipe in the recipe section when you do Wade. I made two batches this year .. one from white fleshed peaches and the other from yellow fleshed.. we can compare notes


----------



## Tom (Apr 26, 2009)

Wade E said:


> I have never heard of vine peaches but they do sound good. I will be making a peach wine this year all beause of Tom's friend Joeswine, he made a peach wine to die for and since I have never made one its about time and Im going to try my damnedest to duplicate it.



I'll have to send you one of MY Peach wines I'd say even toss up with Joeswine.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 26, 2009)

Please do, I was floored by Joes! Please also include your recipe on the site! we really need to add all our fav's!


----------



## koda_ky (Apr 26, 2009)

I found a article on the vine peach.
http://thegardenersrake.com/heirloom-seeds-vine-peach-a-historical-fruit-for-the-garden
I have grown these and they smell just like cantalope but have a taste more like a mango.


----------



## St Allie (Apr 27, 2009)

Seems to be popular for liqueurs too Koda.. can't see why you couldn't make it into wine, maybe alter a melon recipe to support it?.. it sounds like they are very juicy and sweet.. you might just have to fiddle with a recipe and see how it comes out.. I had a look online and couldn't find a specific recipe for them.

this looks like you could substitute your vine peaches though ..

http://scorpius.spaceports.com/~goodwine/melonwine.htm

I used the banana wine recipe from the same site and that seems to be working out well.

Allie


----------

